# Google- Drink that could ease IBS misery for millions: £2 stomach treatment available ... - Daily Mail



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

//nt1.ggpht.com/news/tbn/-VqLrnf67zrqtM/6.jpgDaily Mail<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Drink that could ease IBS misery for millions: £2 stomach treatment available ...**Daily Mail*They proved that a drink containing 'friendly' bugs relieves bloating and stomach pain for long-term sufferers of *irritable bowel syndrome*. Around 12million people in the UK are affected by *IBS*. Three in four sufferers are women.<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

